# Mix of problems on my Bolero 712



## bolero712 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi All

Have just bought a 2012 Swift Bolero 712SB and after a couple of weekends away have found a few problems. 

First - when on EHU all main tube lights in lounge and bedroom areas work fine. On leisure battery only 1 tube in each bank of 3 works. Can anyone confirm this is not just a power saving tactic on the Bolero?

Second - there is an LED strip light that comes on intermittently when other power switches are turned on or off. Presuming this is a short somewhere in the circuit.

Third - when on leisure battery, the level indicator went from 14 to 11.5 in only 24 hours. My old van would have gone 10 days before reducing to such a level.

Could the battery be spent after only 12 months and if so would this have an effect on the tube light problem?

The vehicle is now back with the dealer to sort out but they firstly never responded for over a week to my initial report of the faults (there are other non-electrical ones as well) and have then given me very poor service to such an extent that I had to go directly to the service manager. They do not fill me with encouragement that all will be fixed without being fobbed off. So wanted to make sure of my arguments.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I would suspect a dodgy leisure battery. The tube lights need a good 12V source to work. This would explain why they work on hook up with the charger switched on but not on battery only.
Quite possible to have a faulty battery on new or nearly new van.



Trevor


----------



## bolero712 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Thanks*

Many thanks Trevor.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I agree on the leisure battery, it does sound like an issue there..


Let me guess the dealer.. Near Derby ??? by any chance... ??


----------



## bolero712 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Tonka*

Many thanks Steve.. you're not quite right on the location - Newark


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Tonka*



bolero712 said:


> Many thanks Steve.. you're not quite right on the location - Newark


begins with "B"?

These things should be sorted under the warranty. And why didn't the dealer check it all worked before delivery?


----------



## bolero712 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Bognormike*

Correct in your guesswork..... They are now in possession of the vehicle but it has taken nearly three weeks to get this arnged. There were other basic problems as well as electrical ones - fresh water tank leaking, fly screen door frame loose, a rogue wire in the outer door frame just taped up but still showing cable.

Reported it all, waited a week for a response that never came, started ringing to be told couldn't book it in until June. We are booked to go away on main holiday June 9 so they were told in no uncertain terms. Service personnel never came back with a solution so had to ramp it up to management level to get a sensible offer of bring it down and we get it sorted.

Attitude terrible to a customer spending serious money with them. Took it yesterday and had a serious talk with said manager and left him in no doubt as to how he needs to train his staff.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks for the repsonse; recent posts by people dealing with Brownhills seemed to suggest that they had been performing better. Obviously not for you - hopefully it will be sorted soon. If not, please come back & subscribe, report the problems on here - and tell them that you have done so!!


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

You tell 'em mate! Don't let them get away with it   


Trevor


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Even new batteries can be faulty, as I have found from personal experience, so don't hold that against them, but you have every right to expect decent service.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

definitely a leisure battery as the OP said they need a good healthy state of charge to fully illuminate as per my 722FB

10 hrs solid is a long time on one battery if you are using good consumption


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I do hope you gave them a printed list of faults so there is no possibility of them missing something. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------

